# The Holiday Nuts



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

Once again it's that time of year. To top off our holiday gift baskets I smoked five pounds of Scarbelly's famous sweet and Spicy nuts yesterday. Hope these make it to the gift baskets and aren't devoured before then! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts

I used chula instead of tapatio because that is what we had on hand. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 15, 2013


----------



## miamirick (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow that looks great will have to give it a try... but my family already think I'm nuts


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2013)

Those look great!

The Holiday Nuts I have to deal with?

Family members?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow! That looks better than anything one could buy in a store all pre-made! BRAVO to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2013)

miamirick said:


> Looking good


Thank you!


driedstick said:


> Wow that looks great will have to give it a try... but my family already think I'm nuts


DS, every time I pull out the smoker my wife thinks I'm nuts! Course she doesn't complain about the food!


Venture said:


> Those look great!
> 
> The Holiday Nuts I have to deal with?
> 
> ...


Thanks!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










LeahOceanNotes said:


> Wow! That looks better than anything one could buy in a store all pre-made! BRAVO to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah! These are tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Excellent to have out on the table during the holidays!!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wife was looking over my shoulder when I was looking at this...Ernestina will be picking up the few things we need. She is wondering if we can use Pato sauce in place of the Chula? Guessing it won't be a problem but....


----------

